# Show your flies



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

This section of the forum has been slow lately and the weather has been difficult. So I imagine many folks have been tying in preparation for upcoming trips. Please post pics of what you are tying to provide inspiration for another tyer. I hope that this thread lives for a long time and is a good reference for all of us for fly patterns.

I will start.

Top flies are for a friend that I gave a fly to last August, and he wore it out so these are the replacements. Original fly was the chartreuse, he asked for the tan pattern and the rootbeer and orange are an experiment.
Second and third pics are for sheepshead (I hope)


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

...and you are asking me what to use for sheepdhead? last three above especially the black one.

Your "bass" fly works like a charm too.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I knew you would see it, I made some experimental ones for you too. The rootbeer and orange ones look like a crawfish.

I should have thrown a coin in there by the sheepy flies to give a size reference.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Make sure you come to tuesday's TFF meeting and we'll line out the Sheepshead Outing for the 10th of March. I was successful hooking up three sheepshead yesterday using a shrimp fly tied by J. Loring. They didn't run from this one. Three unbelievable eats. Man I love them Prison Permit.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Golden, I think it's against the rules to post a recap like that, without a picture of said fly!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I think he is trying to keep this one tip top classified, but since I can't make it tomorrow I agree. We NEED some more flies on this thread anyway.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm new to fly fishing and flytying. I've been learning to cast since the middle of last summer. These are my first flies to tie ever, so don't hate too much. I'd appreciate any advice y'all feel like giving.

Tight lines,
WS


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Flies*

Those are some good looking flies. C2


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Here mine.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I saw Jerry at the meeting last night. I thanked him for the fly and said I would be using it for the Tourney and Hunter you are so right. You'll see it hanging from my rod Saturday afternoon. HAHAHAHA


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

Been busy the past couple days. Got some new materials and advice from a friend. In the first pic, all are saltwater except the Adams on the bottom left corner. Same gotthe second except the Adams is in the middle right. If anyone has any suggestions, feel free to criticize.


----------

